# Photographic Honours



## Hillsilly (Nov 5, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone here has earned any photographic honours? If so, do you have any tips for those starting out? I've just been reading that it might be best to focus on prints, as there might be a little less competition in relation to acceptances. Does anyone know if that's the case?


----------

